# Alligator Run Park



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone ever ride this park? I am really considering riding here, can someone help me out???:aargh4::aargh4::rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

watch out for the broken beer bottles everywhere


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

your kidding right?? This really looks like a good place to ride.....


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

no denying the bottles. but i thoroughly enjoyed it there last time i went. i would reccomend going


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good trails, good mud, very big place, they are right about watchin out for broken bottles. Some people have complained about having problems with the owner being a jerk, I have ridden there about 5 times and haven't had any problems with the park people. There was a big event there last weekend and I heard DPS was parked out there giving out tickets for atv's riding on the county road. Showers leave a lot to be desired but there is some good riding, I have yet to see the whole place.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

where is alligator run. never mind found it . thats the one in easton,tx, seems to have alot of space. i thought about goin over there one day myself


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes it is a big park been a few times never had any dealings with park staff.. lots of mud and trails .... as far as dps goes i heard they gave a ton dwi at mud nats for people driving on the highways


----------

